# Brake fluid level



## vfj3 (Jan 26, 2006)

I own a 1998 Altima GXE. Lately when I check the brake fluid reservoir I see that the fluid level is well below Max. Not even a quarter of the way to Min, mind you, but definitely a quarter- to -half-inch below the Max line when the engine's cold. Should I be worried about this? No warning lights have come on, and I just had the pads replaced about six months ago. I'm concerned only because I once had a mechanic tell me that the brakes should get checked out whenever the brake fluid dips appreciably below Max.
Any advice would be appreciated, thanks so much!


----------



## levg79 (Aug 17, 2005)

Brake fluid should be at the MAX position when the new pads have just been put in place, both front and rear. As brake pads wear out, calipers piston get more pushed out and that causes brake fluid level to go down. When replacing pads with new ones, the caliper piston gets pushed back in and the fluid level in the reservoir rises back up. To be save, I'd just check brake system for leaks but with normal braking performance, this does not sound like something to be worried about. You might want to add brake fluid to bring it up, but it's going to leak out the next time you'll be replacing brake pads for the reason I mentioned above. Hope this helps.

Leo.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

usually you don't add brake fluid...only time you should be concerned is when they are brand new...and you are below the max line.

If you add fluid then the next time you change pads...it'll spill out...brake fluid DESTROYS paint...I do not recommend doing that.

Leave it alone...you're fine...just make sure it doesn't drop excessivly...and btw...I can't spell


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah I agree don't worry about it. Only time you should add is if it gets below MIN


----------



## vfj3 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, people. This is very helpful. I guess I'll just keep an eye out for weirdness with the brake pedal. No problems so far I think (pretty good resistance, no noise). Are there other warning signs of a leak besides low fluid?


----------



## levg79 (Aug 17, 2005)

Other signs of leaks beside low fluid level are physical leaks that you might see under the car. These include brake hoses, metal brake lines, leaking calipers and wheel cylinders. And if the pressure drops down as a result of the fluid level being low, the warning light in the dashboard should come on.

Leo.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Believe me if the system has a leak you will know it pronto.


----------



## vfj3 (Jan 26, 2006)

gfriedman said:


> Believe me if the system has a leak you will know it pronto.


That's certainly comforting...thanks!


----------

